# BAN SIGS THREAD!!!



## Rob Romero (Apr 30, 2007)

I realize I'm new to this forum and that I'll probably get banned for life for this, but these 'Large Pics as Personal Emblems on bottom of Post' thing has got to eliminated! Don't get me wrong, a lot of these sigs are great, but after the first time viewing them, they get increasingly annoying. It gets to the point where threads are more 'Sigs' than Content -sometimes you have to double check to see whether the sigs are part of the thread or not -sometimes you see a large picture and NEXT TO NOTHING FOR A POST. Also a lot of people already have a pic on the side (avatar?). ALSO LETS NOT FORGET TO MENTION THE FACT THAT IT SLOWS DOWN THE TIME IT TAKES FOR PAGES TO UPLOAD (I HAVE 768KB DSL). Perhaps a solution would be to have a thread where people can post their 'Sigs' and leave it at that -or else have it pop up when checking into a person's profile -but sersiouly folks, things are out of hand. If you agree with this, please lend your voice in support. Can something be done -like take up this issue in a poll, or contacting the administrator. I've seen a lot of quality sites that don't have this issue, so why detract from a great one like this.

Respectfully,

Rob


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2007)

You can disable viewing them in your user control panel...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 30, 2007)

Excellently put Gnomey...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 30, 2007)

I have to say, you have a lot of nerve coming into an established site, demanding that things get changed to suit _your _wants. There are a lot of options in the user CP section that you obviously did not try to use, like turning off signature and avatar views. Don't want to see them, TURN THEM OFF! 

This site has been around for quite some time and this is the first time that anyone has complained about this. As your first post, you have done a fine job at alienating yourself early on. You want to discuss WWII aircraft and other subjects, stick around, use the options that are given you to set it up the way you want and "kwitcherbitchin". Otherwise, feel free to go somewhere else.


----------



## Rob Romero (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the swift and constructive input. As I ended my post "Respectfully" I thought I made it clear that my intention was not offend -it was just to remedy a situation which I found highly irritating. I think part of the problem is as follows, while I am far from an internet novice, I am clearly no expert and was unware that there were controls I could use to ameloriate the situation. I would again _respectfully _like to suggest that such options be made clearer for new (primarily older) users unfamilar with such options. I now suspect that most sites have reversed the default option in this regard -you have to request 'Sig' visibility, rather than request their negation.

Sincerely,

Rob


----------



## evangilder (Apr 30, 2007)

With words like these:
"things are out of hand. If you agree with this, please lend your voice in support. Can something be done -like take up this issue in a poll, or contacting the administrator."

That is not what I call constructive. That sounds more like a demand to get your way. It would have been better to ask if there was a way to turn them off, rather than to call for people to "support" your wishes.

There is no shame in asking a question if you don't know how to do something, and most everyone here will be willing to help. But calling for an all out ban of signatures and asking people to support your ban are not getting off to a good start.

Choose the wording of what you want more carefully and you may find that your message is better received.


----------



## Rob Romero (Apr 30, 2007)

I guess my irritation got the best of me. It never occured to me that there could be a way remedy the situation on an individual basis. However, I'm sure that many new users have had or would have a similar reaction, and have either not bothered raise this issue, or else shied away from this site -you may want to consider this in making this site as user friendly as posible and idiot proof for the likes of me.

Sincerely,

Rob


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 30, 2007)

Rob Romero said:


> I guess my irritation got the best of me. It never occured to me that there could be a way remedy the situation on an individual basis. However, I'm sure that many new users have had or would have a similar reaction, and have either not bothered raise this issue, or else shied away from this site -you may want to consider this in making this site as user friendly as posible and idiot proof for the likes of me.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Rob



I've been here a few years, you're the first one who ever complained about this but at the same time our membership is thriving better than ever...

This site is user friendly for the most part - as far as making it idiot proof - well we thought it was.........till now.


----------



## trackend (May 1, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> This site is user friendly for the most part - as far as making it idiot proof - well we thought it was.........till now.



I wouldn't be on here if that was the case Joe 

But if it bugs you Rob press the button (as GN said) and you wont have a problem, the system has been working fine for some years now so It's highly unlikely to get changed at the whim of one person most guys like to see the sigs (me included) so as my opinion would count as 1 vote and neutralize your 1 vote in a poll unless others decide a poll is required the subject is closed, don't you think?


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2007)

I would say a poll isn't needed. In a way everyone would be the same if it weren't for their avatar and sigs... Besides the option to disable in the UserCP is all you need if you don't want to see them...


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2007)

Shortly and clearly Gnomey.I like it Nothing more to say.


----------



## Heinz (May 1, 2007)

On a side note, i just get mine sorted and this pops up lol


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2007)

I think it is funny. If most people dont like sigs, then why are they constantly asking people to make sigs.

Sigs stay, if you dont like them disable them...

Case closed.


----------



## trackend (May 1, 2007)

Here, here, Adler ,by the way how do I put on a new sig ?


----------



## Matt308 (May 1, 2007)

And then there are dolts like my that can't upload anything into his siggy anyway. I like em. Puts a little personality into the forum. If you stick around long enough the siggies become more personal and familiar and add to the enjoyment. Besides, a lot of folks constantly change them further adding to the comraderie.

Relax. Enjoy.


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Sep 26, 2007)

I've tried to upload images, none of them worked. I've tried about 50 pics,
if it's not one thing, it's another.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 27, 2007)

Gotta be smarter than the mouse controller in ur hand...


----------



## JP Vieira (Sep 27, 2007)

I must say that sig banner are all great...like mine


----------

